# Closest aide of Hamas hard-line Khaled Meshaal dies in suspicious "accident"



## evangilder (Apr 25, 2008)

Hmm, another high profile terrorist gets what's coming to him...



> DEBKAfile’s counter-terror sources report that Hisham Faiz Abu Libda, Khaled Meshaal’s chef de bureau, was killed in Damascus by a hit-and-run car. Syrian authorities have ordered a blackout on the incident. His was the second mysterious death of a high-profile terrorist in the Syrian capital in recent weeks after Hizballah’s military chief Imad Mughniyeh was blown up in a high-security district on Feb. 13.
> 
> His boss was in Doha at the time, closeted with the emir of Qatar.
> 
> ...



Buy that driver a beer!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hell i'll buy him a keg!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 26, 2008)

Another one bites the Dust....


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 26, 2008)

Another coward dies a mysterious death. Oh what a pity


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2008)

Good riddance. The less of them the better.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 28, 2008)

In the terrorist world, that is commonly refered to as "A Retirement Plan". A lot less paperwork than a 401K.


----------

